# What has been the worst case of no selling.



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ultimate Warrior no selling the Pedigree at WrestleMania XII.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Hulk Hogan selling any wrestlers' finishing move.


----------



## CainTheUndertaker (Feb 3, 2011)

Hardcore Holly sandbagging Lesnar's Brock Lesnar's powerbomb?





Or perhaps Hogan not cooperating with the chokeslam such that Taker has to remind him to jump:


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

knapman22 said:


> Ultimate Warrior no selling the Pedigree at WrestleMania XII.


This is the correct answer.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HHH no selling being dropped from God knows how high in that car, by yours truly, AUSTIN.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Taker and Kane no-selling finishing moves back in the day.


----------



## YourHero (Aug 12, 2010)

bme said:


> Hulk Hogan selling any wrestlers' finishing move.


That's how it was booked though, it's not like Hogan just didn't feel like selling like Cena and Angle often do. Hogan sold great, but when he "Hulked Up" he got the adrenaline flowing and couldn't feel pain. That was a big part, maybe the best part of his gimmick.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

John Cena is one of the best sellers in the company. I'm not even a fan, but Cena makes moves done to him look painful. He's good at selling the moves.
I think people tend to forget it takes just as much to do a move, as it is to sell it. If the wrestler basically no sold the move would look like complete shit.

Sure Cena don't sell after the match or when he's having his comeback but WHO DOES. I remember when cmpunk no sold a move nobody called it. Can't remember but it was a finisher and he got up just like that after the match was over. Nobody even called it, but oh-uh if it was cena I bet there would of been 3 threads made for it..

but probably the worst selling as some have mentioned is Hogan.. He's a ego-maniac who doesn't won't to look weak


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

GamerGirl said:


> John Cena is one of the best sellers in the company. I'm not even a fan, but Cena makes moves done to him look painful. He's good at selling the moves.
> I think people tend to forget it takes just as much to do a move, as it is to sell it. If the wrestler basically no sold the move would look like complete shit.
> 
> Sure Cena don't sell after the match or when he's having his comeback but WHO DOES. I remember when cmpunk no sold a move nobody called it. Can't remember but it was a finisher and he got up just like that after the match was over. Nobody even called it, but oh-uh if it was cena I bet there would of been 3 threads made for it..


Except when he gets cracked with a "steel pipe" twice right?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I mean, Warrior no selling Triple H at Wrestlemania 12 takes the cake every time.

But yeah, in recent memory, Cena getting DDTed on the cement floor at Summerslam last year and then going on to win the match was just ridiculous and made me :lmao.


----------



## YourHero (Aug 12, 2010)

GamerGirl said:


> but probably the worst selling as some have mentioned is Hogan.. He's a ego-maniac who doesn't won't to look weak


Bull S-H-I-T. Hogan was fantastic seller, he had to be to make his overcoming all the odds and Hulking Up meaningful.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErF47rYJ2og&feature=player_embedded#at=239


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Cena can sell moves during the beginning and middle stages of a match as well as anybody but when the finish is coming, he's awful. If he's been beaten on for 20 minutes he should at least struggle with hitting some of his offense instead of flying around the ring like he's on PCP. That definetely makes the entire rest of the match seem meaningless and makes his opponent look like garbage if all of his work can be undone in 30 seconds.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Triple H's pedigree at Wrestlemania by Warrior


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Hercules vs Psycho Sid.

It was Herc's last day in the WWF, and he probably was pissed that he had to put Sid over, so he just said "fuck it"! 







He just popped right the fuck up after Sid Powerbombed him and pinned him!


----------



## Cysquatch (Jun 28, 2010)

Didn't Cena no sell an RKO on the roof of the cell in 09? That would have to be the worst in recent memory


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I love how Hercules literally cups his hands around the back of his head/neck with his elbows outstretched like he's taking a restful nap as Sid powerbombs and pins him. Fucking hilarious.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

GamerGirl said:


> *John Cena is one of the best sellers in the company.* I'm not even a fan, but Cena makes moves done to him look painful. He's good at selling the moves.
> I think people tend to forget it takes just as much to do a move, as it is to sell it. If the wrestler basically no sold the move would look like complete shit.
> 
> Sure Cena don't sell after the match or when he's having his comeback but WHO DOES. I remember when cmpunk no sold a move nobody called it. Can't remember but it was a finisher and he got up just like that after the match was over. Nobody even called it, but oh-uh if it was cena I bet there would of been 3 threads made for it..
> ...


This bitch is on crack... on topic, Warrior not selling the Pedigree.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Everyone is saying Warrior at WM12 but that is exactly how it was booked to go. HHH pedigrees him, he pops right back up and takes out HHH. It's not like it was a flaw in Ultimate Warrior's performance.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> Everyone is saying Warrior at WM12 but that is exactly how it was booked to go. HHH pedigrees him, he pops right back up and takes out HHH. It's not like it was a flaw in Ultimate Warrior's performance.


Bingo.


----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

Hogan Hogan Hogan Hogan Hogan Hogan Hogan Hogan Hogan Hogan Hogan Hogan Hogan Hogan Hogan Hogan Hogan Hogan Hogan Hogan Hogan Hogan Hogan Hogan Hogan Hogan Hogan Hogan Hogan Hogan Hogan Hogan Hogan Hogan


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Randy Orton pretty much standing up and running within 15-20 seconds after being THROWN THROUGH A GLASS WINDOW, getting kicked in the stomach, and being punched in the face.

*Skip to 3:59*


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

The entire segment was just a big clusterfuck.


----------



## bobslack1982 (Oct 3, 2010)

Great Khali. Every match he's ever been in.


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

one time hbk and hhh in the ring. they both talking and then hbk suddenly take out shirt and says "the new dx shirt, available at your nearest store" and no one from audience can buy it because they cannot enter the ring


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The ones that bug me are whenever a character suffers like a REALLY serious injury due to a major bump and comes back the next week. I can't stand that. 

The worst case I can recall is Triple H being dropped from a Forklift by Steve Austin, and the motherfucker came back 8 days later without so much as a band aid. It was the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen. When Cena came back the next night after being slammed through a spotlight (which was fucking ridiculous as well) at least he stumbled. It isn't believable and it still sucked, at all but at least they tried to give us some indication that they wanted us to think he was hurt. 

Oh my, I just thought of another bad one. Kane got slammed into a flaming dumpster by Shane McMahon. Came back the next week without a mark on him. 

If you are going to have the guys take a bump that would kill a normal human being, maybe you should keep him off TV for a while to sell it and make it seem like this is some serious business going down here. Either that or just don't do the fucking spot in the first place. Just a thought!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

John_Cena_is_God said:


> one time hbk and hhh in the ring. they both talking and then hbk suddenly take out shirt and says "the new dx shirt, available at your nearest store" and no one from audience can buy it because they cannot enter the ring


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

TripleG said:


> The ones that bug me are whenever a character suffers like a REALLY serious injury due to a major bump and comes back the next week. I can't stand that.
> 
> The worst case I can recall is Triple H being dropped from a Forklift by Steve Austin, and the motherfucker came back 8 days later without so much as a band aid. It was the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen. When Cena came back the next night after being slammed through a spotlight (which was fucking ridiculous as well) at least he stumbled. It isn't believable and it still sucked, at all but at least they tried to give us some indication that they wanted us to think he was hurt.
> 
> ...


They are expected to work even if they have a injury
I see what you're saying though.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

CM Punk sticks in my mind recently (and cena with the bar last night) He got RKO'd from Orton a few weeks back and before Orton could get out the ring (almost instantly) Punk was back up and clawing after him before resting on the ropes as orton stood on the ramp, Nexus then came round Punk. That was pretty poor selling by Punk, which surprised me since he is normally good and his experience, ill just put it down to timing but it didnt look good.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The biggest Cena no-selling






I don't give a flying fuck if Orton took 3000 years to walk to the ring. Cena took a fucking Walls of Jericho and a Camel Clutch from the fucking Big Show. Shit like that is why I took a long break from Raw in 09.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

omg that chokeslam is crazy. Hogan really wasnt cooperating ay all


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

knapman22 said:


> Ultimate Warrior no selling the Pedigree at WrestleMania XII.


I cannot disagree with this.


----------



## trustinme (Mar 22, 2005)

CamillePunk said:


> Everyone is saying Warrior at WM12 but that is exactly how it was booked to go. HHH pedigrees him, he pops right back up and takes out HHH. It's not like it was a flaw in Ultimate Warrior's performance.


too true! i think people are getting confused between booking and reality in the ring.the worst case of no selling in my opinion? take a look at "kenzo suzuki" in 2004,any of his matches!that worthless piece of shit couldnt be carried to a decent match by anyone,even jericho,hbk or angle!
a horrible,horrible seller and performer on every level,surely to christ he cant still be wrestling?id rather watch the current "cast" of tough enough put on a match over watching that fucking goonie!


----------



## Samford_Says (Feb 15, 2011)

To be honest I would rather see the no selling than to see Rey Mysterio sell a kick to the leg like it was a finishing move.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

Obviously Warrior no selling the pedigree from Triple H at Wrestlemania XII..


----------



## trustinme (Mar 22, 2005)

Death Finger said:


> Obviously Warrior no selling the pedigree from Triple H at Wrestlemania XII..


thats the way it was booked! warrior didnt "no sell" anything!


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Cena no selling the walls of jericho/colossal clutch combination, Cena no selling getting electrocuted, ddt'd on concrete and on steel steps IIRC, in his iron man match with Orton. He was running around perfectly fine after the match like nothing happened to him.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Cena easily. The DDT on concrete, the steel pipe on RAW (Miz and A-RI no sold too), anytime a body part of his gets worked good he'll recover completely by the end of the match, etc.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

So wait a sec, so when Ultimate Warrior no-selled the Pedigree, and also pretty much no-selled a shitload of huge moves more often than not, that's fine because that's how it was booked.

But when Cena does it, people hate it?

Well shit, I didn't know that Cena wasn't booked to do that Hulk Hogan kind of stuff. What an asshole, going off the script like that.

..Get a f*cking clue. People act like this has never happened before. You mean to tell me that indy shows don't have any of that shit, or the Attitude Era, which consisted of two unstoppable forces from Hell that completely no-selled chair shots, was as clean as day? Please.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> So wait a sec, so when Ultimate Warrior no-selled the Pedigree, and also pretty much no-selled a shitload of huge moves more often than not, that's fine because that's how it was booked.
> 
> But when Cena does it, people hate it?
> 
> ...


LMFAO. Exactly what I was going to say, give or take. Repped.


----------



## Masta-Bassist (Jun 25, 2007)

If Warrior really legit "no-sold" at WM13, wouldn't HHH have just "no-sold" what Warrior did? Granted Warrior did no sell, but no one is bringing that up, just that one instance, which for once it was meant to happen, not just because Warrior is shite at selling. This with Warrior was his gimmick, he was the Ultimate Warrior from outer space sent by the gods, where as Cena is just an ordinary man, hell he's probably the most ordinary man in WWE at the moment (well except the Miz), his gimmick is "he doesn't quit"... Thats not a fucking gimmick, that's just bad story telling.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Natsuke said:


> So wait a sec, so when Ultimate Warrior no-selled the Pedigree, and also pretty much no-selled a shitload of huge moves more often than not, that's fine because that's how it was booked.
> 
> But when Cena does it, people hate it?
> 
> ...


It's not OK if the Ultimate Warrior does it. He's a terrible wrestler and most people here don't like him. The no-selling of the Pedigree was ridiculous booking. The Ultimate Warrior character was ridiculous period.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Vince not giving the fans what they want after the steady decline over the last few years.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

In the case of Cena I believe that he truly does not know how to sell, at least not for a decent period of time.

His lead pipe no sell was the most recent for me. I was even pissed when I saw it, I get that it's his character to "hulk up" and then run through his opponents. But what kind of idiot doesnt think "Oh I'm going to get hit with a LEAD PIPE, maybe I should sell this effectively"

The dude sold it for 9 secs and to be fair I'm not gonna put the blame entirely on him because Miz didnt sell it either. Riley surprisingly enough was the ONLY guy out of the three who managed to sell everything correctly and effectively and he's not even a main eventer.

Shit just baffles me sometimes.


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

Titus Oneil no selling the drive by kick. Era Era Era!


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

Masta-Bassist said:


> If Warrior really legit "no-sold" at WM13, wouldn't HHH have just "no-sold" what Warrior did? Granted Warrior did no sell, but no one is bringing that up, just that one instance, which for once it was meant to happen, not just because Warrior is shite at selling. This with Warrior was his gimmick, he was the Ultimate Warrior from outer space sent by the gods, where as Cena is just an ordinary man, hell he's probably the most ordinary man in WWE at the moment (well except the Miz), his gimmick is "he doesn't quit"... Thats not a fucking gimmick, that's just bad story telling.


I agree. Cena sells, but for about 10 seconds and poorly. Immediately hulking up after is strange. He is showing weakness and vulnerability by being down, but by randomly popping up its kind of like he took a hit of meth on the canvas. I hated warrior but his consistency at least helped sell the no selling. Crap can't stop saying it now


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

John Cena getting laid out by a Chair-wielding CM Punk, only to get up moments later seemingly unharmed.
John Cena getting laid out by 4+ briefcase shots from Jack Swagger, only to miraculously recover in the time it took Swagger to say "Get a ref out here I'm cashing in"
John Cena getting DDTd onto a concrete floor at Summerslam, only to miraculously recover and beat 2 guys. 
John Cena last night.

There's a common theme here, it's John Cena doing the no-selling. Do I blame Cena for that? No, creative are obviously the ones thinking that a completely indestructible man at the top of the company is a good thing, which it's not.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Taker and Kane no-selling finishing moves back in the day.


Oh come on that shit was awesome. And besides, for THEM at that time it worked. The Undertaker was supposed to be some undead, unstoppable force and Kane was just a human tank with no ability to feel pain, like some kind of slasher movie villain.

Whenever either of those 2 just sat straight upright, I'd mark. As would everyone else.


----------



## iHearTheDrums (Apr 20, 2011)

Anything involving Ahmed Johnson, the guy was an absolutely joke to work with apparently.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Since we're all apparently taking this time to rip the shit out of Cena, I'll venture this:

Cena's problem is onnly slightly down to no-selling. The rest of the time, it's down to over-selling. Classic example of this: he was in a match a couple of months back where he was fucking DOMINATING for the early stages. Like, taking his opponent to fucking school. Then the opponent reverses one thing, gets in one right hand and Cena goes down like a sack of shit and stays there.

THAT is understated over-selling. He didn't fly around from the impact, but he got dropped from one punch after the guy hadn't fucking touched him up to that point.

This is where Cena's issue is, and the combination of no-selling and over-selling came to the forefront in one particular moment during a match he had with Michael Tarver last year. Tarver had trashed him and threw him outside the ring. Cena was totally motionless. The ref's count got to 8. Still no sign of movement from Cena. The ref counts 9...

and Cena leaps up and flies into the ring immediately. No "slowly crawling his way there" for Cena, oh fucking no. He lays there utterly motionless for 8 counts then suddenly decides he'd bored of selling this and is up and on his feet again with narry a thought. Makes it even worse than a few moments after being back in the ring he's down like a sack of doorknobs again.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Since we're all apparently taking this time to rip the shit out of Cena, I'll venture this:
> 
> Cena's problem is onnly slightly down to no-selling. The rest of the time, it's down to over-selling. Classic example of this: he was in a match a couple of months back where he was fucking DOMINATING for the early stages. Like, taking his opponent to fucking school. Then the opponent reverses one thing, gets in one right hand and Cena goes down like a sack of shit and stays there.
> 
> ...


Very good example and like I said I really dont think he knows how to sell properly.

That has nothing to do with the writer's either, that's a wrestlers job to sell, if they cant do it it's on them.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

TripleG said:


> The ones that bug me are whenever a character suffers like a REALLY serious injury due to a major bump and comes back the next week. I can't stand that.
> 
> The worst case I can recall is Triple H being dropped from a Forklift by Steve Austin, and the motherfucker came back 8 days later without so much as a band aid. It was the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen. When Cena came back the next night after being slammed through a spotlight (which was fucking ridiculous as well) at least he stumbled. It isn't believable and it still sucked, at all but at least they tried to give us some indication that they wanted us to think he was hurt.
> 
> ...


but he did. He was covered from head to toe with red marks. And is not no selling if he's booked to be completely unstoppable by everything and everyone.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

John_Cena_is_God said:


> one time hbk and hhh in the ring. they both talking and then hbk suddenly take out shirt and says "the new dx shirt, available at your nearest store" and no one from audience can buy it because they cannot enter the ring


LMAO


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

Triple H fought Jeff Hardy at No Mercy a couple of years ago. 

Jeff Hardy did the Twist of Fate and then The Swanton Bomb into a pin. Triple H just rolled him over after the Swanton for the three count.


----------



## Thesawks (Jun 23, 2008)

Shawn Michaels vs Hogan


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

John_Cena_is_God said:


> one time hbk and hhh in the ring. they both talking and then hbk suddenly take out shirt and says "the new dx shirt, available at your nearest store" and no one from audience can buy it because they cannot enter the ring


There's Shawn Michaels for you. When he was champion, he couldn't sell tickets. Maybe it's not Cena or Triple H, maybe it's Shawn Michaels that can't sell more than anyone else.


----------



## as99 (Mar 13, 2010)

Undertaker at this year's WM.


----------



## KingDMP (May 16, 2011)

this thread is awesome,i learn a lot things

lol


----------



## TheCodeBreaker Y2J (Apr 4, 2011)

as99 said:


> Undertaker at this year's WM.


LOL WHAT ?

he was on his back for half the match basically portraying the fact that HHH had beaten the shit out of him with chair shots and pedigree's and at the end was stretchered off.

I think he sold the notion of HHH brutally beating him perfectly.


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> So wait a sec, so when Ultimate Warrior no-selled the Pedigree, and also pretty much no-selled a shitload of huge moves more often than not, that's fine because that's how it was booked.
> 
> But when Cena does it, people hate it?
> 
> ...


woah, you perfectly owned all the attitude era kissassers on this forum who hate Cena


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm not here to pwn anyone. I'm just frustrated by the complete ignorance of the IWC fan sometimes. Even I'm guilty of it, but not to the extent where I'd completely disregard one thing and bash the other for the exact same thing that happened on the same scale.

Someone mentioned that Taker and Kane's gimmick were demons/hellions/zombies/whatever, so it was fine and completely cool when they did it.

It doesn't take a genius to realize that John Cena's gimmick is basically a superhero who has massive strength that beats Mark f'ing Henry and that he never gives up under all the pain. I'll be honest, I f'ing HATE Cena's gimmick, but that's his thing. He's the Superman of this generation that KIDS mark for. We were all kids who marked for Hogan, we ALL did it, unless you were a heartless IWC member who probably came out of your Mom's vagina and told the doctor "You almost fucking botched, you tool. I could have died."

It's gotten beyond ridiculous how people seem to turn a blind eye to what's literally in front of their face. This product is NOT geared towards you. I repeat. NOT. You are NOT a little kid. Cause if you were, you'd be watching in awe at John Cena; unless you were highly intelligent..

..or just a douche from birth.


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

Orton punts Cena to head,then cena after a minute stands up.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> I'm not here to pwn anyone. I'm just frustrated by the complete ignorance of the IWC fan sometimes. Even I'm guilty of it, but not to the extent where I'd completely disregard one thing and bash the other for the exact same thing that happened on the same scale.
> 
> Someone mentioned that Taker and Kane's gimmick were demons/hellions/zombies/whatever, so it was fine and completely cool when they did it.
> 
> ...


So would it be better for all the people that WWE is not geared to stopped watching?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

John_Cena_is_God said:


> woah, you perfectly owned all the attitude era kissassers on this forum who hate Cena


Ehrm, Ultimate Warrior and Hulk Hogan weren't Attitude Era, but I digress.


I was the one who said Ultimate Warrior at WM12 wasn't a bad case of no-selling as that's how it was booked to go. However I never mentioned Cena, so I don't see how I was being hypocritical.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Warrior had a few moments of no sell that were bad, but at least when he was hit with a steel pipe he didn't bounce back up every damn time like it was nothing. Cena "sells" moves like they are killing him for two seconds then pops up and runs around like he just started the match. He does it every damn night with whatever is thrown at him. No holds barred chair shots... an ankle lock.. hit with a steel pipe... nope, completely fine. Not even struggling to breathe.


----------



## soulman (May 20, 2011)

The worst case of selling ive seen is Cena on Monday. He got hit with whatever it was Miz had in his hand and got up like it didnt faze him.


----------

